# Facade Plans (construction)



## buffyslaysme (Jul 28, 2005)

I've seen a number of posts with pictures of great facades but I couldn't find any links to how to build them. I'm looking to create free standing facades in the form of a western ghost town. What I mean specifically is how to build the frame and keep it from blowing over in the wind. Does anyone have any ideas? I'm fairly good at building things, but don't necessarily have the expertise to know how to start. Thanks for you help in advance.


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

It depends on your weather and budget. You can make frames out of 1x2s or 1x3s and stretch canvas around them- like a big painting. You can do the same thing but with cardboard, or with foam- but all of these depend on the weather not being too rainy. The more waterproof you need, the heavier it gets.

As for the wind, if you create triangles on the back and use sandbags and/or pegs to anchor the base of the triangle, that should give you decent stability. Depending upon your location, you can use guy wires to attach it to another structure. Pipes pounded into the ground can be used in conjunction with a pvc "sleeve" attached to your triangles.

We use scene setters taped to weed barrier cloth, put some grommets in them, and hang it on the front and side of the house on nails. This holds up to the rain and the wind, but it does billow a bit when we get heavy gusts. The weed barrier gives it enough strength so the scene setters don't tear.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

A lot of this information can be found on YouTube under building "theatre flats."

Here's just one example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Pq5TScibuHQ

And here's some .pdf examples for plans.

http://www.ia470.com/primer/shop.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I found some tutorials that might be of use to you:

http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/haunts/monstermaze/props/facade/facade.htm
http://frightfx.com/joomla/index.ph...cle&id=66:entry-facade&catid=1:rooms&Itemid=8
http://frightfx.com/joomla/index.ph...cle&id=65:entry-budget&catid=1:rooms&Itemid=8


----------



## buffyslaysme (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, those resources helped


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spider Witch, thanks for the info about the weed barrier being used under the thin scene setters. Sounds like something I can use out back!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Please checkout Hollywood Haunter on YouTube....

Flats and old western wrapped in one awesome set of videos....
Jeanna and Chris rock!


----------

